# Running Tren Ace & Tren E together



## littlemoney31 (Jun 15, 2010)

Can anyone advise on the thought of running tren ace (lets say at 75-100mg m,w,f) and then tren E once weekly (lets say at 450mg on sunday).  Is there any advantages/disadvantages of running both types together.  Why/why not?  I recognize that its alot of pinning so there is no need to discuss rotating injection sites.  Assume lots of cycles under belt and prior use of each independently but never together.  Also, is it ok to mix tren ace and test 400 in one injection on the m,w,f days?  Thanks guys.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 15, 2010)

For those compounds that is NOT a lot of pinning.

The test you should be pinning 2x/wk. The tren ace you should be pinning ED. EOD at the very least. While I'm sure your pinning lineup will suffice, it is not optimal. Not at all. You're gonna get some rough sides pinning tren ace that less. Since you will (..or should) be pinning tren ace ED/EOD, why not get some prop?

Both compounds are oil based, so yes, you can mix.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2010)

plenty go with the M,W,F tren ace pinning schedule . . . . but I think pinning the ace and enanth is over complicating things as far as tren is concerned.

Use ace to find your weekly sweet spot, then next cycle switch to enanth

GICH!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't see a point in running both ace and enan.  Some might argue that you can front with tren ace along side of the tren enan, and when the tren enan starts to work....cut the ace.  I don't like messing around with tren like that.  I know where my sweet spot is (75mg ED), I best suggest finding yours by way of ace.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## littlemoney31 (Jun 16, 2010)

That was my thought exactly...to run ace alongside enan then cut the ace lets say 6 weeks in to the cycle and continue with enan for the remaining 6 weeks.  Unfortunately I need high dosage with all compounds yet fortunately experience minimal sides.  The test400 does have 100mg prop so that speaks to one of the responses telling me to use prop.  Basically M,W,F is eod of course sunday is skipped with this type of regimin...is that really that great a deal?  This type of regimin hasn't proven great swings/instability in my past.  Back to my other question though...can i mix tren ace with test 400 (100prop, 150enan,150cypio)?


----------

